# Sydney, my newest foster. Would welcome breed guesses too!



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all,

I thought I'd introduce my newest foster. I took about a year off after my failed foster, Milton. I'm now fostering with OFOSA here in Oregon, and this is my first foster for them.

Her name is Sydney, I think we're guessing about 8 weeks. She's 4lbs. OFOSA has her down as an aussie mix. But 4lbs @ 8 weeks? That seems small for a full-sized aussie? 

Anyway, you can see some videos of her here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2l6ZOE0t9g&feature=youtu.be&a





















It feels good to be back into fostering. ... and a good reminder that puppies are cute, and exhausting!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Funny, our Sydney came to us at 8 weeks as an Aussie mix as well.  She only grew to 20 pounds though and is if anything an Australian _cattle dog_ mix. 

This pup doesn't look much like an Aussie to me either. Honestly I'm having a hard time guessing but something about her says Pomeranian to me. And I can't quite figure out those ears.... She's definitely a cutie though, whatever she is!

Oh and weird, but unrelated...I bet your name is Harman, isn't it? I ask because my last name is Herman and I used to make emails and screennames of Namreh all the time. Ha!


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't she adorable?

I keep thinking pomeranian mix too, but I've never seen a pom puppy in person. I'll tell you that she has the small dog, big personality with attitude syndrome. She isn't getting away with any of that around *here* though. She only gets picked up if I think she's going to make a house-training error, or my dogs are really about to trample her (they're a bit psychotic).

It's hard to say from behavior, though. I mean, she's so young - she sleeps more than she's awake. She's a pretty cool little pup though. I think she'll get adopted pretty darn fast.

Your Sydney definitely looks more like an ACD than an Aussie to me. Was yours a fluff-ball as a pup?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Namrah said:


> Your Sydney definitely looks more like an ACD than an Aussie to me. Was yours a fluff-ball as a pup?


No, not at all, LOL. I think someone just made a really bad guess and we didn't know any better at the time. That was 4 years ago. Here's the only picture of her as a pup that I have readily available.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

How adorable she was as a puppy. And beautiful now, too.

I won't get to see what "my" Sydney looks like when she gets older, would be curious though. =)


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I think she's too young to really know, yet...but OMG is she cute!


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

My gsd was a little fluff ball like that, but 4lbs seems a little small for 8 weeks. Mine was about 8-9lbs but he was a sausage, he'd had mommy's milk all to himself for a week. . Wikid cute though!


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh my god. That video is the most precious thing.
Ever.
It kind of looks like a GSD pup. Ours was just as fluffy. She was a long-haired gshep by the time she was an adult. 
But also, she looks very spitzy...maybe a pom mix? lol


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I had her only 3 days. She got adopted at our Petsmart adoption event - about 30 seconds after I got there. First person that saw her adopted her. Cool thing is it's someone I know from a shop I frequent, and she got my email address to send progress updates and pictures. I may yet get to know what she looks like as she gets older.

The adoption process is always so bittersweet. The second i got to the car I started crying, sigh. 3 days and attached, I'm so glad she found a home though. Lord knows there's more dogs to foster and help out there.


----------

